# Working hours in Australia



## Fiona Huane (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello - could anyone advise me on the general rule of thumb on working hours in Australia? particularly Melbourne. Many thanks


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

Any professional jobs I've looked at are advertised as 9.00-5.00pm I suppose it depends what you do. Contacts I have been speaking to have asked me to ring them at 9.30am so I guess thats giving them time to get into the office, sort themselves out, get a coffee before taking a call from overseas.


----------



## Fiona Huane (Feb 5, 2011)

*Working Hours*

:clap2:That's handy to know. Working much longer hours than that in the UK and it's good to know that I might be home by 5.30pm marinading the meat and lighting the coals once we move!


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouln't cheer too quick, my contract says 9.00-5.00pm but I never work that! I think it's the same all over, depends what sector you are in or how pressured the work though from what I have learned things tend to be a little less stressed in Oz.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

TerryQ said:


> I wouln't cheer too quick, my contract says 9.00-5.00pm but I never work that! I think it's the same all over, depends what sector you are in or how pressured the work though from what I have learned things tend to be a little less stressed in Oz.


Yeah, mine contract here in he UK say 9am - 5.30pm but I've burnt the midnight oil many a time!

What's the minimum days annual holiday, and how may additional bank holidays do you get in Oz?


----------



## Fiona Huane (Feb 5, 2011)

*Working Hours*

Less stressed is a good starting place!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Industry and how large/small the company is does matter a great deal. For example my company allows 730-1630 or 0900-1800 to cover their operational requirements. Some areas (Sales/Services) have varying work hours depending on how often they or onsite or travelling. 

However I do not really see many offices start before 0800 or go past 1800, most people fall into that range. As always you will find the 'go getters' working late hours but I don't think it's always 'expected'. Law Firms and Banks as usual are notorious for long hours. 





JimJams said:


> Yeah, mine contract here in he UK say 9am - 5.30pm but I've burnt the midnight oil many a time!
> 
> What's the minimum days annual holiday, and how may additional bank holidays do you get in Oz?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

it's 8 hours a day but many people work longer and some companies it's expected that they work longer.


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems to depend on the company but there seems to be a lot of Enterprise Bargaining Agreements which are basically contracts negotiated by unions. I work for one of the main banks in melbourne and have a 38 hr week contract. I then have 2 x 15 mins tea breaks and 45 mins lunch. The agreement also has one rotered day off every month. public holidays (I got in trouble for calling them bank hols  ) are more than uk and there are differences in each state ie Melbourne cup day. www.vic.gov.au will give you public and school holidays. Been working in Melbourne for almost 2 years and still not used to it. doesn't help doing different work! 
Hope that helps


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

What about general annual holiday leave?

Is it 4 weeks like in UK or 2 weeks like US/Canada?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

4 weeks annually and additional leave given every 10 yrs due to long service leave (if working for one company for that period).



JimJams said:


> What about general annual holiday leave?
> 
> Is it 4 weeks like in UK or 2 weeks like US/Canada?


----------

